# Avengers: Endgame: Avatar ist nicht mehr der erfolgreichste Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame: Avatar ist nicht mehr der erfolgreichste Film*

						Disney hat es endlich geschafft: Avengers: Endgame ist derzeit der erfolgreichste Film der Kinogeschichte, kein Werk konnte eine höhere Summe einspielen. Dieses Wochenende gelang es dem Unternehmen, den zehnjährigen Erstplatzierten Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora zu überholen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame: Avatar ist nicht mehr der erfolgreichste Film*


----------



## Cobar (22. Juli 2019)

ok...
*müdes Schulterzucken*


----------



## TheComedian18 (22. Juli 2019)

Widerspricht das nicht der immer ewigen Aussage, das immer weniger Leute ins Kino gehen? Wie kann dann ein Rekord, insbesondere das von Avatar gebrochen werden?


----------



## Ryle (22. Juli 2019)

Naja das bisherige Finale eines in über 10 Jahren aufgebauten Franchises mit einem komplett neuen Franchise hinsichtlich Einspielergebnissen zu vergleichen ist sowieso irgendwo nicht ganz fair. Dazu kommen dann noch die kontinuierlich steigenden Ticketpreise...


----------



## Ersy90 (22. Juli 2019)

Der Film war aber auch extrem nice. Vorallem die paralellen zur Vergangenheit mit Tonys Vater und das Ende des Films.


----------



## Teacup (22. Juli 2019)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Widerspricht das nicht der immer ewigen Aussage, das immer weniger Leute ins Kino gehen? Wie kann dann ein Rekord, insbesondere das von Avatar gebrochen werden?



Es wird ja einfach nur mit dem Rohwert in Dollar gerechnet, obwohl die Karten nicht nur inflationsbedingt teurer werden liegt Endgame laut Artikeltext inflationsbereinigt weiterhin hinter Avatar.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Juli 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Es wird ja einfach nur mit dem Rohwert in Dollar gerechnet, obwohl die Karten nicht nur inflationsbedingt teurer werden liegt Endgame laut Artikeltext inflationsbereinigt weiterhin hinter Avatar.



War nicht inflationsbereinigt nicht sogar ein anderer Film vorne, wo die Karte nur 50Cent damals gekostet hat. Mir fällt der Titel des Streifens nicht mehr ein, aber irgendwo wurde hochgerechnet, dass der zu heutiger Zeit irgendwas um die 4Mrd. eingespielt hätte. Kann ich aber auch falsch in Erinnerung haben.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> War nicht inflationsbereinigt nicht sogar ein anderer Film vorne, wo die Karte nur 50Cent damals gekostet hat. Mir fällt der Titel des Streifens nicht mehr ein, aber irgendwo wurde hochgerechnet, dass der zu heutiger Zeit irgendwas um die 4Mrd. eingespielt hätte. Kann ich aber auch falsch in Erinnerung haben.


Ja. "Vom Winde verweht" ist inflationsbereinigt der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten.

Steht zumindest so bei Wikipedia:Liste erfolgreicher Filme – Wikipedia


----------



## Banana-OG (22. Juli 2019)

Avatar 2 wird das Bild wieder geraderücken und Endgame die Hosen ausziehen.


----------



## Govego (22. Juli 2019)

ich finde "avatar" und "infinity war" trotzdem besser als "endgame"!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Avatar 2 wird das Bild wieder geraderücken und Endgame die Hosen ausziehen.


Ich glaube nicht das der Film an den Erfolg des ersten Teils anknüpfen kann.
Damals war das was besonderes auch wegem dem 3D usw.
Aber inhaltlich und technisch wird man da nicht viel neues oder spektakuläres mehr bieten können.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja. "Vom Winde verweht" ist inflationsbereinigt der erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten.
> 
> Steht zumindest so bei Wikipedia:Liste erfolgreicher Filme – Wikipedia



Oha, waren sogar 6,6 Mrd. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der Film an den Erfolg des ersten Teils anknüpfen kann.
> Damals war das was besonderes auch wegem dem 3D usw.
> Aber inhaltlich und technisch wird man da nicht viel neues oder spektakuläres mehr bieten können.



Denke ich auch. Infinity War war hätte wesentlich mehr Props verdient als die beiden zusammen. Die ganzen MCU-Fans die die Comics nicht kannten sind aus den Latschen gekippt bei diesem Film. Auch ich fand den sehr genial. Endgame war mir einen Tick zu schnulzig für ein doch so fixes Ende (Mal von der Witzfigur HULK abgesehen.). Da hat John Wick 3 mehr Spaß gemacht (wobei der auch ziemlich grenzwertig war  (von der Gewaltdarstellung)).
Bin gespannt wann der nächste gute NICHT-MCU-Film erscheint.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Widerspricht das nicht der immer ewigen Aussage, das immer weniger Leute ins Kino gehen? Wie kann dann ein Rekord, insbesondere das von Avatar gebrochen werden?



Wenn ich mal ins Kino gehe, was immer seltener wird, dann sitzen da meist vielleicht 2-4 fremde Leute im Saal. Es gibt einfach kaum noch gute Filme. Nur noch CGI-Dreck. Und damit meine ich nicht die Animationsfilme.. Man muss nur an alle die teuren Mega-Flops der letzten Jahre denken, von Dark Tower bis Ghost in the Shell. Es gibt hunderte Beispiele. Dann noch 10 Euro für ne Tüte Popcorn.. Das hinterlässt alles Spuren.

Fast niemand außer Disney pumpt heute noch viel Geld in Filme. Die Marvel-Filme sind alle gut bis sehr gut, und man sollte auch nicht vergessen das Infinity War und Endgame lange vorbereitet wurden und zusammen inkl. Marketing bestimmt ne Milliarde gekostet haben. Und Endgame ist der vorläufige Abschluss des MCU. Der Rekord war vorprogrammiert. Es ist eher verwunderlich, dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

viel schlimmer ist ja das mir jmd mein avatar kopiert hat XD


----------



## -Flinx- (22. Juli 2019)

Der erfolgreichste Film ist, meiner Meinung!!! nach, der mit den meisten Besuchern.


----------



## Cobar (22. Juli 2019)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Der erfolgreichste Film ist, meiner Meinung!!! nach, der mit den meisten Besuchern.



Kommt halt auf die Definition von "erfolgreichste" an.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

nur weil da viele Hirnis rein rennen (siehe z.B. Transformers...) und dem zufolge vielleicht erfolgreich ist, macht das noch lange keinen guten film (The Shawshank Redemption ^^).

meiner Definition nach macht einen erfolgreichen Film mehr als nur die Besucherzahl aus.  Die Kritiken, und dabei meine ich nicht zwangsläufig welchen von Berufskritikern, sagen da weit mehr aus.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. Juli 2019)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Widerspricht das nicht der immer ewigen Aussage, das immer weniger Leute ins Kino gehen? Wie kann dann ein Rekord, insbesondere das von Avatar gebrochen werden?



Höhere Preise => konnte eine höhere Summe einspielen. Disney hat doch ein paar Mal die Preise angehoben.
Ist zwar eine Definitionssache aber für >mich< wäre der erfolgreichste Film 				der welchen die meisten im Kino gesehen haben.


----------



## Johnny05 (22. Juli 2019)

Avatar war doch nur eine Version der Pocahontas - Geschichte  halt auf einer anderen Welt . Nicht mehr  , nicht weniger  und wirklich gut war der auch nicht . Rekordbesucherzahlen machen noch lange keinen guten Film aus . Die Popcornfressende Masse wird halt immer anspruchsloser .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2019)

Avatar hatte eine tolle Idee (eben die des Avatars) und eine schöne Kulisse inkl Effekten.
Ansonsten war Avatar aber recht langweilig. 
-Böser General
-der Ami will die "Wildlinge" platt machen
-einer stellt sich ihnen in den Weg
-Alienliebe

Also warum der sooo besonders war weis ich eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juli 2019)

Der Film der jetzt auf Platz 1 ist, ist einfach nur flach, ein 0815 Aktionfilm von der Stange, so wie auch Avatar.
Was das über Hollywood und die Kinoindustrie aussagt, könnt ihr selbst ableiten.....


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Juli 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Film der jetzt auf Platz 1 ist, ist einfach nur flach, ein 0815 Aktionfilm von der Stange, so wie auch Avatar.
> Was das über Hollywood und die Kinoindustrie aussagt, könnt ihr selbst ableiten.....



Gleiche Meinung


----------



## Acgira (23. Juli 2019)

Es ist war unbedeutend, doch wie oft habe ich folgende Filme  gesehen. und mit + oder - ob sich der Film in meiner Sammlung befindet.

Vom Winde verweht - 1x  (irgendwann vor langer Zeit im Fernsehen  ohne Werbeunterbrechung ) (-)
Titanic - 2x (nur im Fernsehen) (-)
Avatar - ca. 6x (1x im Kino) (+)
Avenges: End Game - 0x (Mach ich aber wahrscheinlich am 5. oder 6. September) (-)

Am öftesten hat mich "Terminator 2" ins Kino gelockt - 5x  (insgesamt 8x gesehen) (+)

(Zudem habe ich 17 von den bisher erschienenen MCU-Filmen auf Blue-Ray, wovon ich jeden wenigstens 2 x angeschaut habe viele aber 3x - am öftesten Avengers 4x) - jedoch keinen davon im Kino.

Zuletzt hab ich mir davon Iron Man 2 angesehen (heute).
Der letzte nicht MCU-Film war vor ungefähr 10 Tagen an der Reihe Planet der Affen - Survival.

Der nächste Film den ich meiner Sammlung hinzufüge: Alita
Die letzten filmischen Enttäuschungen aus den letzten 2 Jahren: Valerian, Arthur, Solo, Starwars VIII


----------



## yingtao (23. Juli 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Avatar hatte eine tolle Idee (eben die des Avatars) und eine schöne Kulisse inkl Effekten.
> Ansonsten war Avatar aber recht langweilig.
> -Böser General
> -der Ami will die "Wildlinge" platt machen
> ...



Das große besondere war dass Avatar der erste Film in 3D war. Hinzu kommt dass das CGI selbst heute noch zum besten gehört was man in Filmen sehen konnte. Avatar ist eine technische Meisterleistung und wurde damals stark gehypt, vor allem wegen dem 3D welches meiner Meinung nach noch immer das beste 3D in Filmen ist. Endgame ist gut und wahrscheinlich so erfolgreich weil sehr lange darauf hingearbeitet wurde und der Film auch so vermarktet wurde dass er eine Art Abschluss ist.  Selbst wenn man nicht alle Filme des MCU gesehen hat gab es den Anreiz sich Endgame trotzdem anzuschauen, weil er das Ende der Geschichte erzählen soll.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie gut die nächsten MCU Phasen laufen werden, da z.B. die Serien auf Disney+ Pflicht werden wenn man die komplette Story nachvollziehen will (war mit den bisherigen Marvel Serien nicht so) und andere Marvel Figuren in den Vordergrund gestellt werden. Auch bin ich gespannt wie Avatar 2 abschneiden wird. Auf der technischen Ebene will der Film wieder neue Maßstäbe setzen und es wird der erste Film in 3D ohne Brille. Da bin ich echt gespannt wie gut das funktioniert.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juli 2019)

Endlich. Jetzt kann von mir aus die Welt untergehen. Das Wichtigste ist erreicht worden.


----------



## Amigo (24. Juli 2019)

Avatar 2 wird es dann richten, da geh ich auch extra ins Kino für!!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2021)

Avatar hat Avengers: Endgame wieder überholt.
https://deadline.com/2021/03/avatar...office-china-james-cameron-disney-1234713788/


----------

